# Spannungswandler einstellabr



## philipp00 (28 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Spannungswandler, dieser sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben.
Einspeisung:           ca. 24VDC
Ausgang:                ca. 20-28VDC
Verstellbar:             z.B. mit einem Potentiometer
Strom:                    max 5A

Kennt jemand ein Produkt?

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## Fabpicard (28 Dezember 2018)

Soll das kostengünstig sein? Denn was du haben willst, ist ein Kombinat aus Step-Reglern mit Down und Up-Stufen. Wird üblicherweise zuerst mit einem Stepup und dann auf die Wunschspannung wieder mit Stepdown runter gemacht. Gibt es mitunter fertig aber sicherlich verdammt teuer...

Grundfrage wäre, wofür das das benötigst. Denn wenn es zum Betrieb von Geräten mit einer Eingangsspannung von 20VDC oder 28VDC ist, wäre hier zuerst zu prüfen ob diese auch mit den 24 klar kommen können. (4V sind in der Größenordnung nicht unbedingt viel, könnte klappen)...

Ansonsten kauf dir 2 Geräte, eines das 24 auf 48 hoch steppt und ein weiteres dann als Netzteil, welches die 48 als Eingang frisst und dir die Wunschspannung dann einstellbar gibt. (wenn 230VAC oder 400VAC verfügbar sind, wäre ein Netzteil von Meanwell vermutlich sinniger)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## philipp00 (29 Dezember 2018)

Der Preis darf zwischen 100-150 Euro sein, damit kann ich leben.
Grundsätzlich geht es mir darum einen vordefinerte Spannung relativ genau einstellen zu können.

Es geht um eine kleine Simulation.

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## thomass5 (30 Dezember 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HV43UOG...=9042967&hvtargid=pla-390921813026&th=1&psc=1

eventuell sowas?

Wie Industrietauglich das ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

